# what type of stretching for higher kicks?



## Rahde (Mar 10, 2005)

I know that dynamic stretching helps higher kicks but I'm just starting out in MA and my legs are ridicoulsy unflexible. bending down I can get my hands about 2-3 inches from my feet and I can get my sidekicks slightly more than waist level but they lack any power. I've heard that I should do some static stretching to get myself a basis of flexibility first before doing dynamic ones. is that true? or should I only do dynamic?


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Rahde to the board.  There has been lots about stretching and flexibility regarding higher kicks.  The Search arrow on the blue panel above will help bring up the posts and you could probably readily see the ones you may be interested in.  

First do mobility stretches,neck, shoulders, torso, knees, ankles, then dynamic rising kicks, front kicks, rising back kicks.  Then workout, warmup those muscles for thirty minutes. Slow kicks front, round, side and holding them for a couple sec. are a great flexiblity builder and can be added to the workout.  Also crescents, axe, hook and spin heels when you are ready to add them to your technique list. Then after warmed, you can do isometric side or static front splits or just plain ones stretching longer.  The static stretches are at the end, last thing you do before you walk out the door.  TW


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 10, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> I know that dynamic stretching helps higher kicks but I'm just starting out in MA and my legs are ridicoulsy unflexible. bending down I can get my hands about 2-3 inches from my feet and I can get my sidekicks slightly more than waist level but they lack any power. I've heard that I should do some static stretching to get myself a basis of flexibility first before doing dynamic ones. is that true? or should I only do dynamic?


 Dynamic is the shiznit for kicks.  I managed to add about two feet of hieight to my kicks in about two months by doing straight leg swings. .

 I don't think static will help you kicks at all, but you should be doing some for the other benefits it can provide.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 11, 2005)

I forgot to add, flexibility takes time, Rome was not built in a night.  TW


----------



## masherdong (Mar 11, 2005)

I used to do high kicks.  I would just swing my legs out to try to keep the legs straight for as high as you can go.


----------



## Rahde (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for all the responses
regarding dynamic kicks, am I supposed to swing them, i.e. don't hold them out at their highest point, or hold them?


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 11, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> thanks for all the responses
> regarding dynamic kicks, am I supposed to swing them, i.e. don't hold them out at their highest point, or hold them?


Be careful with dynamic stretching, especialy if you are tight and cold. As stated above, warm up first. Two stretches I like that offer a lot of control when you push to the edge are : 

1 Do a summersault into a wall close enough to have your bum rest where the wall meets the floor and let gravity help you do splits-ie, your back is on the floor with your bum and legs against the wall. Hold at your edge for about 15 seconds then try to inch a little more and repeat as you wish. Go SLOW. Hold stretches for 15-30 seconds, less or more is not optimal. This will stretch for side kicks.

2 If you have a partner to help, have them squat in front and place your calf at the ankle on their shoulder with their opposite hand crossing to hold your knee closed and the shoulder hand on your ankle, then have them rise SLOWLY and hold for 15 seconds at your apex. This is good for front kicks. If you do not have a partner, find a comfortable support (we happened to have convenient paralell bars in our gym) and then lean in SLOW.

It has been said it takes time, so be patient and consistent and it will pay off.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 11, 2005)

Rahde said:
			
		

> thanks for all the responses
> regarding dynamic kicks, am I supposed to swing them, i.e. don't hold them out at their highest point, or hold them?



Dynamic are a straight-legged rising kick.  Not holding, not tense.  You are warming up with these. The back leg comes forward to waist level if that is easy now and then up as it is comfortable.  As your muscles warm Do at least 30 per leg after the mobility exercises and the beginning of the workout. As these get more flexible, you should go down to a count of 15-20 each session.  Also side stretches with your arm out-horizontally as a target and stopper.  Also back swings straight legged.  All of these are easy going.  TW


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 11, 2005)

Check out this article:  It really did it for me! 

http://www.stadion.com/column_stretch6.html


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Mar 12, 2005)

Dont take this the wrong way, but why try a high kick at all? Hands are much faster than legs. If I want to kick somebody in the head, I'll put'em on the ground first. Besides, it saves my hips from that unfortunate surgery later in life.

comments?


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2005)

Rahde, a Book that you may like to read,which Answers many questions as to Flexibility , is *Strecching Scientifically by Thomas Kurz. *A great reference Guide.
cheers.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 13, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I forgot to add, flexibility takes time, Rome was not built in a night. TW


Flexibility will take a while.  Keep stretching (however you decide is the best method for you), and it will come.  It's taken me a while to be able to stretch comfortably and be able to grab my feet, for example.  But it will happen.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 13, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> Dont take this the wrong way, but why try a high kick at all? comments?



Off topic, start a new thread if you would like comments. This thread's topic is what kind of stretching for high kicks.  TW


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 13, 2005)

i would put my leg on one those bars that are higher than ure leg and lay ure leg on it. You can also put a smaller one to stretch bure leg. Try to kneel down it will make it feel more stretchty. I got bad english srry.


----------



## still learning (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello, Great comments and and I like the one on just practice swinging the leg out (off-course with warms-ups and static stretching first).  It is nice to be able to kick high.  Practice and practice more..... Aloha


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2005)

Flexibility takes a lot of hard work to achieve. If you stretch everyday, and try to stretch a little further each time you'll get there, but bear in mind thta you will never use a high kick in a real fight!

When stretching you should stretch so that you feel a minor discomfort, don't overdo it or it could set you back. But still work on speed and power and practice balance as well so that you don't fall over while performing one of these high kicks


----------



## Brother John (Apr 16, 2005)

_*!!!!proprioceptive neuromuscular facilitation!!!!​*_THAT is the "Schiz-nit", the penultimate in 'stretching science' today!!!
It's most often called "PNF stretching" for short.
Here's a decent article on it for starters:
http://tkdtutor.com/11Training/Stretching/TypesOfStretching.htm

The 'PNF' part is the bottom third. 
It is the fastest way, the best way and the safest way to improve flexibility.
TRUST ME: Leave ballistic 99% ALONE.

Your Brother
John


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> Dont take this the wrong way, but why try a high kick at all? Hands are much faster than legs. If I want to kick somebody in the head, I'll put'em on the ground first. Besides, it saves my hips from that unfortunate surgery later in life.
> 
> comments?


I agree.I still don't understand the thing about high kicks. Seems like they could be ineffective at times.

These arts that do not have high kicking- Aikido, Judo, Ju Jitsu, UFC(champion fighters-do not use them), Jeet Kune Do, Boxing, other well-known effective arts have *many accomplishments without* such tactics.

You have to ask your self, what is the *TRUE* accomplishment of high-kicking? You are a logical-intelligent person, ask yourself will it actually help your defense capability?

*The Accomplishment of High Kicking:*
It is a *PERSONAL* accomplishment.
To be able *TO DO IT*.
To accomplish *balance* and a certain "*look*", per "*Look what I can do*". Not so much to *show* others (as with some to fuel a *ego*), but to *say to yourself*, that *I* (you) *Can Do It*.
It is a *goal* for *yourself*.
Your *personal mindset* for *accomplishment*.
It *accomplishes nothing* in a *real situation* or *studying those arts that do not use it,* that I pointed out to you.
This is a good article on kicking;
http://www.iainabernethy.com/articles/article_27.htm


----------



## hwarang (May 30, 2005)

whoa whoa whoa i dont know about it being not usefull, i mean if you cant avoid a fight you can fake  a hook punch and come in with a 360 spin kick which is very effective


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> whoa whoa whoa i dont know about it being not usefull, i mean if you cant avoid a fight you can fake a hook punch and come in with a 360 spin kick which is very effective


I am going to say that you are too young to have experience and lack insight to understand.

Speaking from *experience*, and had been in the Bar/Club business, all the fights I have seen, and some been in, *no one* threw any high kicks.

Therefore, in *street/self defense*, plus (UFC), no one will use high kicks,

A.) They make you LOOSE your balance

B.) Not as powerful as low kicks or punches

C.) Take too much time and effort to implement.


----------



## Shane Smith (May 31, 2005)

I am a firm believer in warming up with static stretches followed by dynamic work.The key to mind at that point, is to wind down with more static stretches. I stretch until it is mildly uncomfortable and hold it until the pain passes.I then stretch a bit further. It works for me.


----------



## ABI (Jun 12, 2005)

I own a book written by the most flexible man I've ever seen. This book is about stretching and kicking. I really recommend it for everyone. The author is a kickboxing legend, and he also explains the stretching scientifically - He studied Anatomy, Physiology and Kinesiology.

The book title is: Dynamic Stretching & Kicking - By Bill "Superfoot" Wallace.


----------



## searcher (Jun 13, 2005)

There are some great books on stretching and higher kicking flexibility.   Thomas Kurz is probably the best authority on stretching, flexibility, and high kicks in the world today.   Sang H. Kim also has some good books on stretching and flexibility.

To get your kicks higher do dynamic stretches in the morning and in the afternoon.  Also look into doing strengthening exercises to help build the muscles that you need to get your kicks higher.   If you are also not doing any type of resistance training now would be a good time to start.   Once you have some strength then you can look into doing isometric/PNF style stretching.   You can do static satretching after any workout or when you feel like stretching, but it should not be done within 3 hours prior to your workout.    

Most of the time it is not flexibility that keeps people form kicking higher, it is a lack of strength in their hips and groins.   Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Satelite (Jul 1, 2005)

I am looking for the same answers my self.
From what it seems like. The following trio seems to be more popular, with Combat conditioning being most expensive. And Elasticsteel being least expensive. Stretchingschttp://stretchingscientifically.comientifically is in the middle. Have you seen any of them?


----------



## pczerwin (Sep 7, 2007)

I just purchased Elastic Steel and I have to say, it shows a great deal of potential. I have been a MA for 11 years now and I have learned a few things along the way. 

First of all, everyone mentioned warming up before being able to achieve higher kicks. I think it is important to explain that warmping up isn't just stretching. It is very important to warm up your body with exercises like running, jumping jacks - anything that can be done in a short amount of time that will warm up your muscles *before* you begin your stretching warm up. The fastest way to an injured body is a cold one.

That being said, it is also important to warm up all your muscles. Core muscles especially. People always work on their stomach muscles but many forget about their back muscles which are equally as important. 

I have the Tom Kurtz book. I found it to be just ok. Nothing new. I also have just about every Sang H. Kim tape out there and while I love him and his workouts, his stretching tape also left me needing more. 

I have also puchased the series that uses Kettlebells, I am sorry, the name escapes me for the moment. His phylosophy which I found interesting as well as effective, is to stretch, tighten the muscle you are using, holding it for about 10 seconds,  then let it go and stretch a bit further. This can easily be done with whatever stretching you are presently doing and the results do come. 

Back to the elasticsteel. Every stretch is explained which I really like. Knowledge is power. He also stresses strength which I think is key to high kicks as well as a good split. And finally, each exercise works both sides of the leg. I often find most of the stretching tapes I have, only work the inside of your thigh, leaving me in pain with little to show for it. 

Someone mentioned partner stretching, having your partner go down into a squat as you place your leg on their shoulder. This is also a great stretch for higher kicks. However, don't forget to work all the angles of your leg. Let them stretch you first, facing them. Then again with your leg turned to a round house kick, again, with a side kick and finally, facing away from them, in a back kick stance. That way you work all the muscles from your hip flexiors to your bottom. 

In the past 10.5 years I have never been able to get that perfect split. I have always been just a little off - but in the last half year, following the strengthing method as well as warming up my muscles before I stretch and paying close attention to stretching the inside, outside, back and sides of my legs, has finally brought me to a full split - and more relaxed, powerful and higher kicks.


----------



## rabbit (Sep 12, 2007)

Rahde said:


> I know that dynamic stretching helps higher kicks but I'm just starting out in MA and my legs are ridicoulsy unflexible. bending down I can get my hands about 2-3 inches from my feet and I can get my sidekicks slightly more than waist level but they lack any power. I've heard that I should do some static stretching to get myself a basis of flexibility first before doing dynamic ones. is that true? or should I only do dynamic?


 

Try to take advantage of the immediate stretching benfits. Before your martial arts class do some dynamic stretching. 

It has the following benifits:
1. Increased neural firing.
2. Increased Coordination.
3. Stability
4. Muscle lengthening
5. Improved body awareness
6. Better Balance
7. Improved agility and quickness

Static stretching should be reserved for after class. If you do too much static stretching before class it will make your legs feel like loose rubber bands and very weak. 

These are reason not to do static stretching before your class.
1.Weakens the nervous system
2.Mild fatigue
3.Decreased coordination
4.Decreased Agility
5.decrease in quickness
6.Weakens stretch reflex

You may be able get away with some light static streching before class, but nothing extreme like trying to do splits (Unless you can already do full splits easily). 

I hope that helps.

Good Luck,
                             Rabbit


----------



## sinistersamuri (Nov 19, 2007)

:whip1:hi. in regards to higher kicking. for me personanally, at our dojo we have leg stretch machines. they look like some medevil torture device. its a seat and leg supports with a wheel in front. the wheel cranks the legs out into a split. so the more u crank the wider the split. it has done WONDERS for me roundhouse to the head. or the legs for that matter. i dont know off hand the tech name for the device but it is a great investment. if u want to improve leg flex, this is the best way i know of


----------



## exile (Nov 20, 2007)

sinistersamuri said:


> :whip1:hi. in regards to higher kicking. for me personanally, at our dojo we have leg stretch machines. they look like some medevil torture device. its a seat and leg supports with a wheel in front. the wheel cranks the legs out into a split. so the more u crank the wider the split. it has done WONDERS for me roundhouse to the head. or the legs for that matter. i dont know off hand the tech name for the device but it is a great investment. if u want to improve leg flex, this is the best way i know of



Some of it's increased flexibility, ss. But don't neglect strength either, particularly the strength in hip flexors, which are very hard to target using standard (or even nonstandard) weight-room technology. I have a stretching/strength exercise that I've been experimenting with that was the topic of this thread, which aims at increasing hip flexor flexibility first, but can become a strength-building exercise as well if you add leg weights (carefully, high on the lower leg, not down by the ankle) at the right time.

Balance, strength and flexibility are all tied together in such a way in determining kicking technique that you kind of have to work on them all together; the routine I've described in the linked thread looks as if it fits that bill, though there are probably a lot of other exercises out there that would be useful too... it's just not that easy to come up with them, given how relatively inaccessible the hip flexors are.


----------



## Master-Theophylus (Jul 18, 2017)

47MartialMan said:


> I am going to say that you are too young to have experience and lack insight to understand.
> 
> Speaking from *experience*, and had been in the Bar/Club business, all the fights I have seen, and some been in, *no one* threw any high kicks.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but if you think that a kick to the face isn't as powerful as a punch to the face then you don't understand body mechanics or kicks in general. I will be honest, to the untrained student, high kicks are clumsy and more of a detriment in a fight than an asset. But if perfected, they are deadly. Any true martial artist can tell you that one technique will not always work, but every technique will work in the proper situation. I suggest that you look more into high kicking martial arts, and martial arts that use faking, feigning, and proper positioning for different ranges.


----------



## jobo (Jul 19, 2017)

Master-Theophylus said:


> I'm sorry, but if you think that a kick to the face isn't as powerful as a punch to the face then you don't understand body mechanics or kicks in general. I will be honest, to the untrained student, high kicks are clumsy and more of a detriment in a fight than an asset. But if perfected, they are deadly. Any true martial artist can tell you that one technique will not always work, but every technique will work in the proper situation. I suggest that you look more into high kicking martial arts, and martial arts that use faking, feigning, and proper positioning for different ranges.


the post you are answering s ten years old,I'm not sure the risk involved in doing a high kick is worth the benefit you get f you can actually land it


----------



## drop bear (Jul 19, 2017)

jobo said:


> the post you are answering s ten years old,I'm not sure the risk involved in doing a high kick is worth the benefit you get f you can actually land it



Yeah. But worth it for that prediction that you wont see head kicks in the UFC.

"And we will have flying cars. And everyone will have to learn lotus. To make computors work."


----------



## Brmty2002 (Oct 17, 2017)

I agree with Tigerwoman, mobility, then dynamic stretches, swinging your legs may help.

Hope I helped!


----------

